# How long does it take to process illness benefit claims?



## MsGinger (21 Mar 2009)

My DH was unexpectedly taken into hospital on Wednesday and will more than likely be out of work for at least a month, possibly a bit longer.   I have sent in the first illness benefit form, but just wondering if anyone has any idea how long it will be before he receives his first payment?  We need to get the budget in order!

Thanks,
Ginger


----------



## vandriver (22 Mar 2009)

It took about 3.5 weeks for my claim to come through last year.


----------



## MsGinger (23 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that vandriver.

Would the influx of JB claims have any impact on the processing of IB claims I wonder?  Anyone applied more recently?


----------



## Welfarite (24 Mar 2009)

MsGinger said:


> Thanks for that vandriver.
> 
> Would the influx of JB claims have any impact on the processing of IB claims I wonder? Anyone applied more recently?


 

It shouldn't, as Illness Benefit claims are not decided in Local Offices. There's a centralised section in Dublin.


----------



## TheShark (24 Mar 2009)

I had a recent claim and received my first payment after about 10 days. Also bear in mind that you wont get paid for the first three days.


----------



## MsGinger (25 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that info guys.  We're aware alright that he wouldn't get paid for the first 3 days.  The claim was just in within the week as he initially only had a cert for stress for 1 week so we didn't intend claiming, but it turned out to be a lot more serious.


----------

